# Upgraded Boats



## Seth (Jun 9, 2014)

It's a 2014 1860 semi V with the recessed trolling motor pedal and a 2013 Evinrude Etec 150. I took it down to Taneycomo this past weekend for some trout fishing and spent quite a bit of time in it. I love it! It ran 40-41 mph on calm water so it's 4-5mph than my 1852/115 was. The biggest difference is that extra torque!

The only thing I didn't care for was that the new boats only come with a 19 gallon tank versus the 36 gallon that they used to have. Cowtown said it's due to EPA regulations. This new fuel tank is aluminum and has some sort of evap emissions stuff rigged up to it. That wasn't a deal breaker for me as I have never burned a ton of gas at one time, but I do know some other folks that ride around a lot that it would be an issue with. If I was running a 225ho or 250 and running it hard, it could be an issue though in a hurry I bet.

All I have is a few side shots right now, but I will try to get some interior shots once I get my stereo and graphs installed.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice looking boat. I think I saw you and your new boat on Saturday on Taneycomo through the fog.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Downtown (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice, The Legend is one of my dream boats


----------



## Dark3 (Jun 10, 2014)

I didnt know legend made aluminum. That thing is sexy! If you dont mind me asking, what was the price for the boat motor trailer otd?


----------



## Seth (Jun 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355253#p355253 said:


> loosecaboose » Yesterday, 20:33[/url]"]Nice looking boat. I think I saw you and your new boat on Saturday on Taneycomo through the fog.



You probably did. I remember seeing a blazer jet boat a few times running past the Lazy Valley boat dock where we were staying at. Where were you staying at down there? We did really well in the trophy area about a mile above Fall Creek on white and sculpin/orange marabou jigs. How did you guys do?



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355285#p355285 said:


> Dark3 » Today, 07:41[/url]"]I didnt know legend made aluminum. That thing is sexy! If you dont mind me asking, what was the price for the boat motor trailer otd?



The boat is actually made by Weldcraft and sold as a Legend SS through Cowtown in Cuba, MO. You are probably thinking of Legend Bass Boats, which is a totally different company. It was listed at 28k on the paper work, but that also included some other accessories. I think the boat and motor was actually around 26-27k.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 10, 2014)

Good looking boat. Excellent upgrade, the 1860 is the way to go. The 150 will also keep you from burning unnecessary fuel compared to the 225 or 250. Seems like if you have it you use it more than you think.

Now when is the gigging rail being built. opcorn:


----------



## Seth (Jun 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355305#p355305 said:


> dhoganjr » Today, 09:37[/url]"]Good looking boat. Excellent upgrade, the 1860 is the way to go. The 150 will also keep you from burning unnecessary fuel compared to the 225 or 250. Seems like if you have it you use it more than you think.
> 
> Now when is the gigging rail being built. opcorn:



Probably late summer when it get's closer to gigging season. I've already know how i want it built so it's just a matter of buying the supplies and getting it done.

How big of a tank do you have on your boat with that 250? I'd love to upgrade to a big motor one of these days, but I don't think it would be very feasible after losing half of my fuel capacity. I think this carbon canister crap all started with 2014 model year boats. I've seen pics of 2013 models that still have the 36 gallon tanks. Sure wish I had decided to go through with a new boat last year. #-o


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 10, 2014)

I have 2-12 gallon plastic tanks for 24 gallons. The farthest I have ran so far was 84 miles, which took about 17 gallons. That was still during break-in so I think I could stretch it to about 120 miles which was about the range when I had the 115.


----------



## Jeeper (Jun 10, 2014)

Thats a sweet ride. I think my next one will have to be a legend….there is a heck of a difference tween my 1860 seaark and yours


----------



## Seth (Jun 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355352#p355352 said:


> dhoganjr » Today, 14:43[/url]"]I have 2-12 gallon plastic tanks for 24 gallons. The farthest I have ran so far was 84 miles, which took about 17 gallons. That was still during break-in so I think I could stretch it to about 120 miles which was about the range when I had the 115.



That is a lot better than I thought that motor would do. Was that mainly just cruising around 4k rpm's? My buddy said he burned nearly 30 gallons running 80 miles in his 1960/250 mercury recently. That was running WOT pretty well the whole time during a bass tournament though.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355378#p355378 said:


> Jeeper » 55 minutes ago[/url]"]Thats a sweet ride. I think my next one will have to be a legend….there is a heck of a difference tween my 1860 seaark and yours



I've fished out of some 2072 and 2472 Seaark's before. Those boats a huge! I wish I could have one of those just for a cat fishing boat for the Missouri and Mississippi River.


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355299#p355299 said:


> Seth » Today, 08:55[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355253#p355253 said:
> ...



You probably did. I remember seeing a blazer jet boat a few times running past the Lazy Valley boat dock where we were staying at. Where were you staying at down there? We did really well in the trophy area about a mile above Fall Creek on white and sculpin/orange marabou jigs. How did you guys do?

We stayed with family in area about about 45 minutes north of the lake. We did pretty good, but I had my young kids with me so we could only stay out a few hours each day before the kids got tired and we headed in the for the day. The weather was not very good Saturday with the rain and heavy fog and because of all the debris and trash in the water I had to stop and clean out the jet intake several times.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355382#p355382 said:


> Seth » 10 Jun 2014, 19:53[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355352#p355352 said:
> ...



That is mostly cruising about 4k rpm's. That easily pushes about 35 mph, which is about the fastest I like to run on Black River. Too many sharp bends, blind corners, and trees in the river to run faster. 

What I like the most is it jumps on plane in the length of the boat, and I can take 4-5 people and any gear I want wit.h very little if any change in handling


----------

